# Horizontal Lines in dark pictures



## Jsamora (Mar 5, 2013)

Hello guys,

I'm fairly new at photography, and I am having a big problem! I have started to notice horizontal lines when I take dark pictures, I cant see any scratches on the sensor so I'm unsure what it could be! I have a fujifilm finepix s2 pro.. Could someone please explain what I'm doing wrong or what could be causing the lines? 







If you look closely you can see the lines I am talking about!


Thanks
Julian


----------



## Tony S (Mar 5, 2013)

Don't take dark blurry pictures of Chumlee, the lines will disappear with better light.  The sensor on the S2 sucks for low light photos.


----------



## bratkinson (Mar 12, 2013)

When taking pictures of a television set, EVERYONE gets lines.  Even my high end Canon does.

Depending on shutter speed, it may be 1-3 inch high dark, horizontal lines across the screen of the TV. That's because the TV set is 520 lines (old style picture-tube TV in USA) or, for flat screen jobs, whatever the vertical line count is (764, 1280, etc) The picture on a TV is not flashed 'all at once'. Neither does the shutter on your camera open 'all at once'. The cause of the dark or black lines is the difference in speed between your shutter and the refresh rate of the TV. If you watch older, 50s and 60s movies, if a TV is in the picture, you'll see the same 'rolling' dark lines on the TV in the movie.


----------

